# Artwork of an SJ's. A thread for the SJ's to post their artwork.



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am an ESTJ/ISTJ, and I like to draw. I was wondering if my type of drawings and style is any similar to that of other SJs.


Here is some of mine. 
Alligator Baby 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Kay Kay | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
BER | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabrin...a-jenkins/8304968769/in/set-72157632341948964


User Drawings^^ - a set on Flickr

Post your works of art up. ^^


----------



## jenteal (Aug 20, 2013)

That alligator is really good. I am an ESTJ too. I mostly do graphic design work now and I don't have as much time to paint and draw as I would like too. Unfortunately due to my noob status I can not post you a link to my work.


----------

